# playgrounds/kids activities in Turin



## ciao (Jun 8, 2009)

Hello
I just moved with my husband & 2 boys (3.5 years and 7 months) from Switzerland to Turin.
Any English and German speaking people with kids out there who are interested to explore Turin's playgrounds?
Or do you have good ideas for kids activities and where to go (also on weekends)?
I appreciate any suggestion. Thanks in advance.


----------

